# Friday Fun - Far Back Friday



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I file my photos on my pc in 'month' sometimes fun to browse back....
But any pics of your pooches from the past to make the present a happy place


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Canine lovelyness 

Molly the first winter she came to me 










I always love looking back on growing puppy pics


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lovely pics.... In the time you have had Molly her eyes have come alive and she has learnt that life is good.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

She has changed so much from the dog I first brought home - this is probably her first decent walk - she had no idea what to do and was a bit lost and bewildered by everything  I really don't like any of the early pictures I have of her


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

I can only Post one at a time but here goes:


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Another one of Molly and Sid!


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Notice my two share a lot of moment snuggled in bed


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Lastly again in bed , probably because outside it's virtually impossible to get them to keep still for a picture posing


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

9 weeks, 9 months and a few days ago enjoying the backyard. She was so tiny. That dresser is only 3 inches off the floor.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Goosey said:


> Notice my two share a lot of moment snuggled in bed


Oh how I wish mine would do this, they love each other and wouldn't be with out each other - but both are so territorial over bed space and not willing to share


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

What lovely photos. Whether your own or someone elses bound to raise a smile. I love looking back at Savannah's changing colour, when I see her baby photos my heart still skips a beat because I couldn't believe how beautiful she was (to me anyway


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Cuddles! X


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lovely pics of them all....
Savannah is beautiful now too.... I love the fading gene it is like getting a new dog every couple of months 
Ralph and Ruby  I think the correct term is spooning and knowing Ralph it won't stop there


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Tinman said:


> Oh how I wish mine would do this, they love each other and wouldn't be with out each other - but both are so territorial over bed space and not willing to share


Molly has her grumpy moments but generally they're always in one another's beds or sharing sofa space! Most of the time they lay the same way sit the same way, if one stretches or scratches then the other one copies . Does anyone else's poos do this ? It's quiet bizarre !


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

That's so lovely, Poppy copies my sister's lab, when she's not humping him


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

And here's a baby yawning Popster at about 8 weeks or so


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

And her first little coat at 6 months


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Here is Barney at 8 weeks, 12 weeks, 20 weeks and 25 weeks


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Mazzapoo said:


> And here's a baby yawning Popster at about 8 weeks or so


That was not a yawn she was just considerately showing prospective purchasers where the biting happens


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Love loved love it! It's so cool when you've seen most of these dogs grow up and get to see a whole bunch more now.
Here's Jake


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Baby Jake asleep on the chair :baby2::love-eyes: I don't think I've seen that pic before


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Willow my beautiful girl


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

My Ozzy man


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

And my little little Tink


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Of course this is Barney today, in his more usual mode - doesnt matter if the other dog(s) are still or moving (trying to get away perhaps?!)


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Janey153 said:


> Of course this is Barney today, in his more usual mode - doesnt matter if the other dog(s) are still or moving (trying to get away perhaps?!)


Perhaps Miss Maggie should talk to him. That is something she would definitely not permit.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Lindor said:


> Perhaps Miss Maggie should talk to him. That is something she would definitely not permit.


No Molly neither. Sid has experienced it first hand from barney, but walked away with his tail between his legs !


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Lindor said:


> 9 weeks, 9 months and a few days ago enjoying the backyard. She was so tiny. That dresser is only 3 inches off the floor.


Adorable photos! She's very sweet


----------



## Bagpuss73 (Oct 12, 2015)

Tobi the day we picked him up (9 Weeks)








Tobi at 11 weeks








Tobi yesterday at 15 weeks (he was a bit miffed, because his sister went out without him! )


Nikki & Tobi


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Never mind how the dogs have changed - look at my skin baby  teenage years are rapidly approaching 
i'm so glad that she will have her fluffy friend Kiki to see her through potential dark days ahead.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

They too grow up so fast, and suddenly you find yourself asking where have all the years gone!
She looks as though she has a great bond with them and hopefully when she has any dark days they will be a great comfort to her.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Love seeing them all grow up - human and skin puppies 

I did laugh at Kiki bounce not sit photo though - does Kiki have to bounce from that height into a sit? Molly generally does  Every evening when I make a drink the dogs get a biscuit when I bring it back in the room - Chance see's what I am doing and goes into the living room to wait for her biscuit, Molly shouts with excitement then bounces in front of me right the way into the room where she continues to bounce until eventually she realises the rules are she needs to sit - every single night  

I do dread to think what all the bouncing does to her dodgy knees but other that tying a brick round her neck I can not stop her


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I can't stop excited bouncing.... Kiki sometimes does this manic bouncing for the ball when it is the launcher -particularly if Lizzie has it. Strange because she makes little effort to chase the ball. She definitely does not HAVE to bounce, she just does.
I also worry about her legs, but she leaps with such glee... Sometimes when she is running through long grass she also does massive gazelle leaps. Nutty dog.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

That is so Molly - excited = bouncing and nothing can stop it - she can go from bounce into a sit or down - but it is not long before the bouncing starts again.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Ok, its not quite friday but here you go - last pic is still about a year old but just taking from photobucket and not loaded any onto there for a while.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I do love scruffy Dudley - since he grew up and became so perfectly groomed we've had far fewer 'oh Dudley' moments - bit like Samson, he lost his 'strength/naughtiness' with his long flowing locks


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Marzi said:


> I do love scruffy Dudley - since he grew up and became so perfectly groomed we've had far fewer 'oh Dudley' moments - bit like Samson, he lost his 'strength/naughtiness' with his long flowing locks


I loved Scruffy Dudley too - wish the coat had stayed like that, although I do love him freshly groomed now too, he had a minor 'oh Dudley' moment when he stuck his head in a customers bag that she was still holding and managed to get a bag of treats out the other day. He occasionally still shreds the post but not that often, I guess he is proper grown up now!


----------

